# Just booked a fly trip with Capt. Bob Lemay...



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

...in October. 

Little side boondoggle for a conference in Miami I have to attend for work.

I am SO STOKED!!


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

You're in good hands.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

mwong61 said:


> ...in October.
> 
> Little side boondoggle for a conference in Miami I have to attend for work.
> 
> I am SO STOKED!!


I've never met Capt. Bob but judging from all the valuable insights that he's provided this forum, I'll bet you've made a great choice. Have fun and report back to us.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet. First thing I did while working when I had to go to a conference. Get online and find some fishing to do. Made traveling a whole lot more acceptable!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Good call.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

It will be a good day. My son and I fished with him in 2014, caught fish, nice fish. He knows the glades!!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Had a great trip with Capt. Bob @lemaymiami this past Monday fishing the post-Irma Flamingo.

As posted in another thread already, ENP out of Flamingo sustained some damage. Missing markers and the like. The water was super high
so I'm assuming that the Everglades is still draining big time from the storm. Still, I have not fished Flamingo in probably 20+ years and my colleague from NJ has never fished it. It was a bucket list fishing destination for him.

It was wonderful to be back there again for me, brought back lots of memories of when my wife and I fished down there when we were first married.

Capt. Bob is part guide, part historian and the running commentary as we fished throughout the day was as much fun and informative as the fishing!

Our mission for this trip was tarpon, and unfortunately despite some serious humping and running we never did find them.

The snook were a nice distraction though!

I'd highly recommend booking a ENP trip with Capt. Bob!

This was the worst damaged tiki hut, missing some roof panels. The others were in perfect condition.









Some other random pics....









Coot Bay....









Whitewater Bay......notice anything missing?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! That's a bucket list trip for sure. Beautiful snook, too!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep, thanks for the pic, always love seeing Flamingo and it's back country. I've fished there a lot as a youngster. (60/70and80s). Capt. Lemay thought me a few things in a single trip, not learned in 4 decades.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Cool man, spent a day with him last year during thanksgiving with me, my dad, and my granddad (3 generations!). Very good guide and professional, highly recommend him. Let us know how the trip goes


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't post your pics on facebook while you are suppose to be in your meetings


----------

